# Lincolns Pannus



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

I am putting this up here in hopes maybe it can help another dog. Pannus commonly effects German Shepherds and their mixes but can also effect Grey hounds, Goldens Retrievers and Collies. Or any of their mixes. 

Lincoln suffers from both types of pannus. Corneal and the Third eye lid. Corneal Pannus usually starts on the cornea itself but in Lincolns case it started on his Sclera (whites of his eyes) and worked its way over. He also has it on his third eye lid and this one is called Plasmosa. Its commonly vascular lesions AND pigmentary but caught early can be steadied at pigmintary which is where Lincolns stands at now. It can get worse at my time. 

Here are some pictures. 

These next two pics were in its early stages, I thought it was allergies at first


















This was the same week the treatment started









Here you can see it on his Third eye lid









Here it is better as hes on the medication for a couple months









I took pictures of his left side as it was worse then the right. But its in both eyes. In the summer when its really high UV outside he wears his doggles as UV light is believed to aggravate the disease










If anyone has any questions about the disease feel free to PM me or post here


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks for sharing the information. He looks so cute in his doggles...must make him feel better too because he leaves the on.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Well...hes special. He leaves anything on. My sister played dress up with him last year and had hats, shirts, jeans, glasses, ear muff thingies for the cold, shoes...and...he like wearing them. My dog is not normal lol


----------



## Amberbark (Oct 5, 2011)

What a sweet face/expression! I'm wondering if this is what my senior dog has. Vet has been treating as an eye/tear duct infection. She is going in tomorrow for her semi-annual physical, so I will ask. One of my co-workers Lhasa has Pannus in both eyes. I hope that Lincoln's does not progress.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

I would ask about trying the eye ointment Optimmune. It has worked wonders for Lincolns goopey eyes associated with Pannus. I wouldnt really count on your regular vet as many are only able to diagnose Pannus when the dog is mostly blind. They dont see it enough when it starts like Lincolns has. Here is a good Link to bring to your vet that states it can start on the Sclera

Complete Animal Eyecare Center - Pannus


----------



## Amberbark (Oct 5, 2011)

I checked out the link and it appears to me that LilBit exhibits the following in her left eye. I asked about this at her last vet check and he said that she was a very senior dog.

*WHAT ARE THE SIGNS OF PANNUS?*
Initially, redness and brown pigment may be seen in the sclera (the white of the eye). 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Thank you Lincoln_16!

I will definitely check out the link. :wavey:


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Some dogs have brown colouring on their eyes like Lincoln has and many vets say its normal...and its true. Ruby my little old dog has it. But when its associated with other issues like his breed, inflammation, teary eyes etc is when it comes into question on whether its "normal". Dogs with Pannus can also sometimes get pink eye, irritation more so then a dog with normal eyes. 

If hes having tearing and clogged duct the Optimmune will clear that up. If theres infection another med like BNPH will have to be put into the eyes as well until infection is gone. But the Optimmune increases tear flow. His eyes are not goopey since being put on this stuff and his eyes were nasty before lol


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Sorry to hear Lincoln is suffering from this and glad you were able to catch it early. I have never heard of it affecting Golden Retrievers though. I have heard of it affecting several breeds including GSDs, Australian Shepherds, Belgian Sheepdogs, Border Collies, Greyhounds, Pointers, Siberian Huskys, Beligian Tervurens, Dachshunds and Labrador Retrievers. http://www.gopetsamerica.com/siberian-husky/siberian-husky.aspx


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

The Golden Retriever we had growing up has Pannus. Its not very common in the breed though. But some people on here have other dogs as well that might be the common breeds effected. So I thought I would put the information out there if it helps someone great! If not, then at least I tried


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Amberbark said:


> I checked out the link and it appears to me that LilBit exhibits the following in her left eye. I asked about this at her last vet check and he said that she was a very senior dog.
> 
> *WHAT ARE THE SIGNS OF PANNUS?*
> Initially, redness and brown pigment may be seen in the sclera (the white of the eye).
> ...



There is a disease seen only in Goldens called Pigmentary Uveitis. Ask your vet if they are familiar with it. If not you need to take the dog to a specialist, ophthalmologist, ASAP. If not caught early it can be VERY painful for the dog and caused blindness due to glaucoma. Your dog may or may not have this but it is very important to have it checked out. Here is a link to the most recent information on current research with regard to it. 
Good luck!!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Lincoln_16 said:


> The Golden Retriever we had growing up has Pannus. Its not very common in the breed though. But some people on here have other dogs as well that might be the common breeds effected. So I thought I would put the information out there if it helps someone great! If not, then at least I tried



I understand and agree. My point for making the post is in the post right after my first one in this thread. Pannus is much more common than PU and while a vet may be able to tell if it is or is not Pannus most will not be able to detect PU until the dog has glaucoma, which is not the ideal situation.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Pannus*

Thank you for explaining about pannus.
Hope Lincoln will be better.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

AmbikaGR said:


> I understand and agree. My point for making the post is in the post right after my first one in this thread. Pannus is much more common than PU and while a vet may be able to tell if it is or is not Pannus most will not be able to detect PU until the dog has glaucoma, which is not the ideal situation.


And based on everything I've read about PU, any concerns at all with the eyes, and I'd probably get the dog in to see an ophalmalogist. 

FWIW - my guy has pigmentation on his sclera. It is perfectly normal. Both our regular vet and specialist were not concerned and said it is normal. I did feel better for checking though.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Not every one has money to see a specialist though. I know some pigment is normal and my little dog has it. But Lincolns is not normal and you can tell its different from the pigment your guy has. 

Hopefully I didnt start a debate by creating this thread


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Lincoln_16 said:


> Not every one has money to see a specialist though. I know some pigment is normal and my little dog has it. But Lincolns is not normal and you can tell its different from the pigment your guy has.
> 
> Hopefully I didnt start a debate by creating this thread


No... no debate. 

I threw that picture in because when I saw your shepherd's eyes, I recognized the pigmentation and redness that I saw in my guy's eyes early on. It's a smidgeon more pronounced now. He even has the pigmentation on his inner lid. It's a scary thing to see, especially when you go online. Last year at this time I was in a panic about it before seeing the specialist. 

In his case, the pigmentation and redness is caused by irritation from allergies (mold/mildew). It's worth the $45-95 getting him in to a specialist and makiing sure of it though.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

WOW thats cheap for a specialist there. To get Lincoln JUST through the door it costed me $250, plus they ran the SAME tests my vet ran (they said they didnt feel he needed to have his pressure tested at this time). So I basically paid $340 for the Shirmer (sp?) test for the tears and the Florecent stain test for ulcers and got the same answer I already knew. 

So unless theres drastic changes I will continue to treat it with my regular vet. So far *knock on wood* its looking good thought the left eye appears to be flaring up again. I know this because there will be little tiny blister type things that form...over time they go away. 

So far mines only needed the Optimmune

To test the pressure in his eyes is $100. I think thats a bit steep considering its a 30 second test and doesnt require him to be sedated but this was at the vet who JUST got the machine in. I want to ask my new vet how much she would want for that procedure and I will get it done in the next 3-4 months just to use as a baseline number


----------



## NotaLab (Feb 1, 2012)

*My dog has Pannus too*

Saffy has recently been diagnosed as having Pannus by our vet. We've been prescribed eye drops, but are finding it impossible to administer them. Any tips please? She's a strong 15Kg lurcher and panics when restrained; the more she is restrained the more she panics, even with 2 people holding her. It upsets me too. 

She's also wise to treats squeezing her eyes shut and constantly moving her head as she tries to get the treat in my hand. I'm frustrated and worried because she's only 1 year old and need to get her treatment started as soon as possible!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

In a perfect world, you could teach her to tolerate being restrained, but because of the urgency you may not have the luxury of time.... 

Can you speak with your veterinarian and have them show you how they restrain uncooperative dogs?

Is she a fear biter? If so, you may need to invest in a muzzle...


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Here is an updated picture I took sometime in January. For those who want to see


----------



## iceblu91 (Jun 2, 2017)

omggggggg i think my boy has the similar markings on the white part of his eyes and he is only a pup.


----------

